
Is it legitimate to “buy” Stack Overflow reputation? - djug
http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/270795/is-it-legitimate-to-buy-stack-overflow-reputation
======
venam
This reminds me of a nice article I read some years ago. I quote:

" Eventually people will begin to put their memories of their lives on their
sites. At first they will be like a grand photo-album, but then things will
get more complicated. People will begin to journal their memories (cleaned up
and detuned or exaggerated). This will be called their Book Of Life and when
you fall in love or become very close with someone you will share your “Book
of Life”. You will go to their past (as they remember it or as they want it to
be remembered) which is not to say that that is how it really was, but then,
that is another story. In the end, who cares? The motto of the day will
be,”Intention is Everything”.

Some people will constantly hang out in their own Memory Palaces. Some will
call this Cyber-Porn. Masturbatory! With some people, taking a walk through
their Book of Life will be like a walk through a very cultured and cluttered
museum. With others it will be a walk in a park. With still others, you might
not want to walk through their Book alone, without a guide and without
protection. And especially not at night, even Cyber-Night. It might resemble a
cross between Times Square, New Year’s Eve 1999, and a car crash in progress
with everything happening at once and yet with all the separate incidents
frozen in time, to be savored later, like the left-overs from a frozen dinner.
From a Jeffery Dhamer buffet.

Some people will actually hire others to design their sites, so it will be
dramatic or pretty or impressively chic. Beware of anyone who has someone else
design their Book of Life."

link to article:[http://www.unexplained-
mysteries.com/column.php?id=143352](http://www.unexplained-
mysteries.com/column.php?id=143352)

